# أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (30 مايو 2008)

*هل تعلم : 

أن مدمن الكلوروفورم يفقد الإحساس . 

هل تعلم : 

أن مدمن الكوكائين يلاحظ عليه اتساع حدقة العين ، شحوب اللون ، سرعة ضربات القلب و ارتفاع بسيط في درجة الحرارة . 

هل تعلم : 

أن السينيكويشي يسبب للمدمن ضعف الذاكرة . 

هل تعلم : 

أن مدمن الحشيش المخدر يصاب بـ التهابات في الجيوب ، التهابات في البلعوم ، التهابات الشعبية ، انتفاخ الرئة و اضطرابات نفسية . 

هل تعلم : 

أنه يقل إنتاج الطالب والعمل إثر تعاطيه للمخدرات وهذا يكون سبب رئيسي في رسوب الطالب . 

هل تعلم : 

أن من أهم الأسباب التي أدت إلى سقوط النجم العالمي ما رادونا هو تعاطي المخدرات ( سقط في الوحل ) . 

هل تعلم : 

أن رفاق السوء هم أول الطريق نحو السقوط في دوامة الإدمان ( فأختر صديقك بعناية ) . 

هل تعلم : 

أن 60 ملجم من مادة النيكوتين قادرة على قتل إنسان بالغ لو أعطيت له دفعة واحدة عن طريق حقنها في الوريد .*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*

موضوع جميل يا دونا 

وعاوز اضيف علية :
هل تعلم :
أن مدمن منتدى ArabChurch يصاب بنعمة وبركة كبيرة, يصعب التخلص منها 


موضوع جميل يا دونا
وربنا يباركك وتعمللنا مواضيع مفيدة زى كدة علطول


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*

راااااااااااااائع جدا يا دونا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*



> هل تعلم :
> 
> أن السينيكويشي يسبب للمدمن ضعف الذاكرة .



ايه السينيكويشى دة .... دة فيلم جديد للمبى ولا ايه:gy0000:
ميرسى على الموضوع الحلو خالص يادونا
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## vetaa (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*

ومدمن دونا نبيل بقى يعمل ايه
ههههههههه

موضوع حلو
بس تحسى ان اساميهم صعبة شويتين
لا تلاته اربعه الحقيقة
هههههههه

شكرا يا دونتى


----------



## BITAR (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*

*اسمحى لى يا Dona Nabi ان اضيف هذه الكلمات على موضوعك الشيك والمهم*​*ليست كل المخدرات محظورة وفقا للقانون . والكثيرون منا يتعاطونها كل يوم، دون اعتبارها " مخدرات " البتة . الكحول هو مخدر ذو تأثير قوي على الدماغ . وكذا الحال بالنسبة للنيكوتين الموجود في دخان التبغ . كلاهما يسبب إدمانا، تماما مثل المخدرات " الشديدة " كالهيروين. *​*




*
*مخدرات الحياة اليومية*​*معظم الناس يعلمون اليوم أن هذه المخدرات هدامة للصحة ومع هذا يستمرون في تعاطيها بكميات كبيرة . الكحول هو مخدر محبط . ومعنى هذا أنه يبعث على الهدوء ، واستهلاكه المضاعف يجلب النعاس للشارب . هناك من يدمن على الشرب على درجة إنه لا يستطيع الانقطاع عنه، وهكذا يسبب ضررا للكبد ولأعضاء أخرى . النيكوتين الموجود في دخان السجائر يحمل مع الدم إلى الدماغ . وهو يؤثر على القلب والدورة الدموية، بينما يعرف أن الزفت والقطران الموجودين في التبغ هما السبب الأساسي لسرطان الرئة. نحن نتعاطى أيضا مخدرات تبدو ساذجة لأول مرة . فالشاي، القهوة والشوكولاتة – كل هذه تحتوي على كافيين، وهو منشط قوي يؤثر بالدماغ . على الرغم من أننا لا نشعر بـ " التسامي " و " الانتشاء " بعد شرب الشاي أو القهوة ولكن بلا شك يزداد تنبهنا. *​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*

اضافة جميلة يا بيتر

-----------------------------​


> بس تحسى ان اساميهم صعبة شويتين


المهم كيفية التعرف عليها ومعرفة اضررها

طريقة التعرف على المخدرات المذكورة ​
الكلوروفورم :
 عبارة عن مادة كيميائية مخدرة و صيغتها الجزيئية CHCL3
كان يستخدم قديما كمخدر في العمليات الجراحية بس دلوقتى منعوه بسبب خطورته

الحقيقة مش لاقى صور ليها على النت بس ممكن الوصف التالى يوضحه
ازاى تعرفية :
1- سائل بيتبخر بسرعة(سائل متطاير ) 
2- ملهوش لون 
3- غير قابل للاحتراق
4- طعمه حلو شوية

ملحوظة :
عند تعرضه للهواء والشمس بيتحول لغاز سام

--------------------------------
الحشيش :
صوره:













-------------------------
السينيكويشي :
الحقيقة مسمعتش عنه خالص ابلكدة
-------------------------​ الكوكائين:
صوره :












​
---------------------------​ملحوظة المعلومات دى ليست عن تجربة دى مجرد معلومات عامة علشان بس محدش يفهم غلط هههههههههههه

​


----------



## وليم تل (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*

شكرا دونا
على المعلومات القيمة
مودتى​


----------



## just member (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*

*يا جماعة ماحدش يفهم اكستريم غلط*
*بقولك اية يا اكستريم احنا هنشرب الحاجات دى امتى وفين؟؟؟*
*ههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى على الموضوع بجد يا دونا*
*وشكرا لأضافتك اخى العزيز اكستريم*
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم *​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*

*الحشيش مش بيسبب ادمان عضوى ولكنه بيسبب ادمان نفسى ....وده من وجهه نظرى بصراحه اخطر بكتير من العضوى وهو الاكثر انتشارا بين اغلبيه المخدرات الاخرى ...فضلا عن طرق تعاطيه المختلفه .*


----------



## صوت الرب (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*

كثير في ناس بموتوا لأنهم تناولوا جرعة زائدة
معلومات مفيدة و ألله يبعدنا من المخدرات
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> موضوع جميل يا دونا
> 
> وعاوز اضيف علية :
> هل تعلم :
> ...



ده أدمان مسمووح به ههههههههه ميرررسى يا أكستريم على مرورك وربنا يباركك .


----------



## ناصرة محمد (6 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على الموضوه المفيد
دمت بود


----------



## i'm christian (7 يونيو 2008)

*بجد موضوع رائع جدا جدا جدا
وبيلخص حاجات كتير
مجهودك واضح اوى يا دونا
بس فيه اسماء انا ماعرفتش هى ايه
بس اكيد حاجه وحشه ههههههههه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك حياتك





​*


----------



## مورا مارون (7 يونيو 2008)

dona Nabil قال:


> هل تعلم :
> 
> أن مدمن الكلوروفورم يفقد الإحساس .
> 
> ...



بجد شكرا ليك ع المعومات القيمة تسلم ايديك
 لاني انا وعم اقرا قلت في البي شكرا ليك يا رب لانك انت الشافي الوحيد من جميع هذه الامور بقوتك العجيبة
يسوع المسيح الشافي الوحيد


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*



kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااااائع جدا يا دونا
> مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​



ميرررسى يا كوكو مان على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ايه السينيكويشى دة .... دة فيلم جديد للمبى ولا ايه:gy0000:
> ميرسى على الموضوع الحلو خالص يادونا
> ربنا يباركك ​



*هو كده بالظببببببببببببط شاطره يا نونتى ههههههههه
ميرررسى يا قمررررررررر نورتى الموووضوع وربنا معاكى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*



vetaa قال:


> ومدمن دونا نبيل بقى يعمل ايه
> ههههههههه
> 
> موضوع حلو
> ...



*لالالالالالالالالالا ميعملش حاجه خااالص ده أدماان جمييييييل هههههههههه
بيتهيألى بقى الاخوه المدمنين بيبقو ا عارفين وحافظين الاسماء دى كويس ....... ربنا يحمى ولاده كلهم من الادماان بأنواعه ماعدا الادماان اللى ذكرتيه انتى :t30: *


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*



bitar قال:


> *اسمحى لى يا Dona Nabi ان اضيف هذه الكلمات على موضوعك الشيك والمهم*​*ليست كل المخدرات محظورة وفقا للقانون . والكثيرون منا يتعاطونها كل يوم، دون اعتبارها " مخدرات " البتة . الكحول هو مخدر ذو تأثير قوي على الدماغ . وكذا الحال بالنسبة للنيكوتين الموجود في دخان التبغ . كلاهما يسبب إدمانا، تماما مثل المخدرات " الشديدة " كالهيروين. *​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ميررررسى يا بيتر على مرورك الجميل وأضافتك الرائعه التى اثرت الموووضوع وربنا يبارك حيااااااتك .​*


----------



## sosana (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*

ميرسي يا دونا على المعلومات الجميلة دي


----------



## emy (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*




> *– كل هذه تحتوي على كافيين، وهو منشط قوي يؤثر بالدماغ . على الرغم من أننا لا نشعر بـ " التسامي " و " الانتشاء " بعد شرب الشاي أو القهوة ولكن بلا شك يزداد تنبهنا*




_للاسف كنت بحب القهوه بسى هبطلها بقى _
_شكرا جدا دونا وبيتر واكستريم _
_على الموضوع الجميل ده_
_ربنا يباركوا_​​​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> اضافة جميلة يا بيتر
> 
> -----------------------------​
> المهم كيفية التعرف عليها ومعرفة اضررها
> ...



*تصدق كنت أبتديت افهم غلط ههههههههههه
ميرررررسى يا أكستريم على الاضافات الرائعه وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا دونا
> على المعلومات القيمة
> مودتى​



*ميرررسى يا وليم على مرورك الجميل وربنا معاك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *يا جماعة ماحدش يفهم اكستريم غلط*
> *بقولك اية يا اكستريم احنا هنشرب الحاجات دى امتى وفين؟؟؟*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> *ميرسى على الموضوع بجد يا دونا*
> ...



*ميررررسى يا جوجو على مرررررررررورك الجميييييل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*



يهوذا الالفيه قال:


> *الحشيش مش بيسبب ادمان عضوى ولكنه بيسبب ادمان نفسى ....وده من وجهه نظرى بصراحه اخطر بكتير من العضوى وهو الاكثر انتشارا بين اغلبيه المخدرات الاخرى ...فضلا عن طرق تعاطيه المختلفه .*



*عندك حق فعلاً .. ميرررسى على التعليقك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## amjad-ri (4 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*

و هل تعلم  باني كل يوم  ارى  هولاء  الناس في الشارع  


لان  امريكا  فيها الانواع  كلها
موضوع  رائع  
سلام المسيح​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*



صوت الرب قال:


> كثير في ناس بموتوا لأنهم تناولوا جرعة زائدة
> معلومات مفيدة و ألله يبعدنا من المخدرات
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك



*ربنا يحفظ ولاده من شر الادمان بأنواعه .
ميرررسى لمرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك يا صوت الرب​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*



ناصرة محمد قال:


> شكرا على الموضو ع المفيد
> دمتى بود



*أشكرك يا ناصره على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## aboezeec (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*

شكرا جدا علي الموضوع الحلو دا 
شكرا يا المعلومات  القيمة دي وربنا يحمينا من الادمان ونتمني
 المزيد


----------



## totty (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*

_ربنا يحافظ على ولاده من الخطر

ميرسى يا دونا يا حبيبتى_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*



i'm christian قال:


> *بجد موضوع رائع جدا جدا جدا
> وبيلخص حاجات كتير
> مجهودك واضح اوى يا دونا
> بس فيه اسماء انا ماعرفتش هى ايه
> ...



*ميرررسى يا قمر على مرورك الجميل ووحياتك ولا انا اعرفها برضه ههههههههه بس زى ما قلتى أكيد هى حاجه وحشه وربنا يكفينا شرهاا ....ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*



مورا مارون قال:


> بجد شكرا ليك ع المعومات القيمة تسلم ايديك
> لاني انا وعم اقرا قلت في البي شكرا ليك يا رب لانك انت الشافي الوحيد من جميع هذه الامور بقوتك العجيبة
> يسوع المسيح الشافي الوحيد



أكيييييد يستاهل الشكر يا مورا....ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*



sosana قال:


> ميرسي يا دونا على المعلومات الجميلة دي



*ميررررسى ليكى انتى يا قمر على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*



emy قال:


> _للاسف كنت بحب القهوه بسى هبطلها بقى _
> _شكرا جدا دونا وبيتر واكستريم _
> _على الموضوع الجميل ده_
> _ربنا يباركوا_​​​​



*يستحسن تبطليها يا أيمى او على الاقل تقللي  منها خالص ..ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*



amjad-ri قال:


> و هل تعلم  باني كل يوم  ارى  هولاء  الناس في الشارع
> 
> 
> لان  امريكا  فيها الانواع  كلها
> ...



*ميرررسى يا أمجد على مرورك الجميل وبالمناسبه يا ريت  تطلب المطافى علشان تطفى الحريقه اللى انت عاملها فى توقيعك دى ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*



aboezeec قال:


> شكرا جدا علي الموضوع الحلو دا
> شكرا يا المعلومات  القيمة دي وربنا يحمينا من الادمان ونتمني
> المزيد



*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*



totty قال:


> _ربنا يحافظ على ولاده من الخطر
> 
> ميرسى يا دونا يا حبيبتى_​



*أميييين يا رب .
ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمررررر.​*


----------



## العيون الجريئة (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*

ميرسى اوىى يا دونا

على هذة التحذيرات 


وادعو الله ان يكف كل من يشرب المخدرات عنها


والله يعين الجميع عن البعد عنها وعدم التقرب لها


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*



العيون الجريئة قال:


> ميرسى اوىى يا دونا
> 
> على هذة التحذيرات
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## dodi lover (25 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى يا دونا على الموضوع الجميل


والنصائح الغالية 


والموعظة التى فى وقتها لى​


----------



## merj07 (25 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جميل thanxxxx


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*



dodi lover قال:


> ميرسى يا دونا على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> 
> والنصائح الغالية
> ...



*لييييييييييه انت كنت ناوى ولا ايه هههههههههه
ميرررسى على مرورك وردك فى الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*



merj07 قال:


> موضوع جميل thanxxxx



*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هل تعلم :
> 
> أن مدمن الكلوروفورم يفقد الإحساس .
> 
> ...






 أن رفاق السوء هم أول الطريق نحو السقوط في دوامة الإدمان ( فأختر صديقك بعناية ) . 
 
جملة رائعة ومعبرة يجب على الجميع ان يعملوا بها...........
انا بأكد عليها لانني سابقا" وقعت بهذا الشرك اي 
الاصدقأ المجهولين ولولا عناية الرب يسوع لكنت 
في خبر كان

شكرا" على هذا الموضع الرائع
وربنا يعوضك تعبك.:t9:


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: أحذروا المخدرااات لهذه الاسبااااب !!!!!!!*

[quote





> =كليم متى;845423] أن رفاق السوء هم أول الطريق نحو السقوط في دوامة الإدمان ( فأختر صديقك بعناية ) .
> 
> جملة رائعة ومعبرة يجب على الجميع ان يعملوا بها...........
> انا بأكد عليها لانني سابقا" وقعت بهذا الشرك اي
> ...


[/quote]
*ميرررسى يا كليم على مرورك الجميل وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .​*


----------

